# TTC and overweight??



## General1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all,

My husband and I have been trying to conceive for nearly a year now. I am overweight which I know can affect fertility and appreciate that I need to work on this, but just wondered whether anyone else out there has conceived whilst being overweight or if anything (apart from the obvious - losing weight!!!) has helped in your journey?? I've got good levels of exercise, doing a class/gym every day and also take prenatal supplements.

Any advice welcomed. 

Thanks!

X


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi, Myself and my husband had been trying to conceive for three and a half years when we were referred to the fertility clinic in May. I was/am very overweight and they focussed very heavily on that at the clinic. I lost 3 stone and we found out in November that we are expecting. I am still overweight but obviously a lot better than I was. No one knows what changed, if it was the weight loss, the fact I was focussing on losing weight so not obsessing quite so much about falling pregnant or if my hsg the month before helped flush something out. It is horrible when you are overweight and its hard to lose weight but it can be done. I have to say that I have felt so much better for losing weight and do feel in a much better place to carry a baby now. Good Luck on your journey. Sending you lots of baby dust.x


----------



## General1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks so much for your reply - I was starting to think that no-one out there had the same issues! Great to hear your positive news - congratulations! over the years I've lost about 2 stone and so hoping that I can pick up momentum again and get some more off.  Have the doctors been supportive of you so far?  I have friends who are overweight who have said that they feel vilified when they go - although we'll keep trying I do wonder how docs etc will be if I was lucky enough to get  BFP!

Thanks for your support

XXX


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi,

I was also worried about how doctors/midwives etc would be about it, but so far the only place I really felt vilified for it was the fertility clinic. I came away from my first appointment there feeling like s*** (excuse my language) but from their point of view I suppose they have a job to do and they are jst doing what they have been told/taught. Doesn't make it any nicer but there you go!
The second time we went because they could see we had both made a really conscious effort to lose the weight they were not so bad.

When I initially approached my own doctor for the initial help and referral I had no problems and she didn't even mention my weight, although I did acknowledge before she got a chance to say anything that I knew I needed to lose some weight!

I haven't had too much contact with the midwives etc yet but had my first appointment Christmas eve and there were no issues and I definitely was not made to feel uncomfortable about it. I think again that maybe because she could see from my records and also as soon as she weighed me, that I had made an effort to lose weight, she didn't make a big issue of it. She put me under consultant care but this was also due to the risk of high blood pressure, as both my mum and sister suffered with it when pregnant.
When IT DOES happen for you (because you always have to hold onto that hope) then don't forget that if you are ever made to feel uncomfortable its your right to ask to change midwife!

Very best of luck to you.xxx


----------



## sparkles83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi there..
I am ttc and i am over weight, my bmi is 45.5  ive lost 2.5 stone since may 2010 and started taking metformin for pcos...most likely weight related. My weight have been mentioned at a few appts and i have obv been advised to loose until my bmi is under 30. Although my fertility seems to be ok now my consultant said they still like it to be below 30 as theres and increased risk of m/c and birth complications x


----------



## General1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,  Thanks both for getting in touch.  My BMI is around 35 so I still have a long way to go to get it down! Thank you for your support and advice - its nice to know we are not alone on our journeys!  

Sparkles - with PCOS did you have any symptoms before you approached GP?  I am wondering if this maybe an issue for me - lots going on in my mind at the moment - have my first GP apt on Tues to start the 'conversation' with them.....dreading it!

XX


----------



## sparkles83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, yeah i suspected pcos about a year before it was actually diagnosed. I had excess hair, problems loosing weight and very erratic periods. My scan was clear but blood test showed pcos x


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi we started trying nov 2010 after a year of nothing happening we decided for help finally saw fertility clinic may 2012 after many questions etc solution to lose weight my bmi was 29.5 they told me to get this down ASAP. So after endless gym classes 4x a week and weight watchers I lost 19 lbs taking my bmi to 26.they refered us for ivf funding in November 2012. I then discovered dec 2012 I fell pregnant naturally will don't believe it !! I think weight loss did help along with my 6 months on wheatgrass has help no end I also attend church Roman Catholic so maybe our prayes were answered? Keep trying & stay strong it's a journey & happens for a purpose x


----------



## General1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi All

Thanks for your responses - I've tried them all you know - Weight watchers, slimming world!  I've just got to get my resolve going and then I will be away....I'm feeling positive start if a new year!  Even if weight isn't the biggest issue it is something I need to tackle. I am going to the doctors Tuesday to start the process, will keep you all informed - I'm in a good mind set now so Tues can't come soon enough!  Congratulations Lisafoxey - great news to hear your story, as every positive one keeps us all going and I wish you well during your pregnancy.  

Sparkles - thanks for the advice on PCOS - I am lucky in so much as my AF is regular but only very short.  Anyway, will discuss with GPs - thanks once again guys.  Really appreciate everyone's posts/advice

XX


----------

